# Trooper Jaimie Jursevics



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Trooper*
*Jaimie Jursevics*
Colorado State Patrol, Colorado

End of Watch: Sunday, November 15, 2015

*Bio & Incident Details*
*Age:* 33

*Tour:* 4 years, 10 months

*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Vehicular assault

*Weapon:* Automobile; Alcohol involved

*Offender:* Charged with vehicular homicide

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Share this memorial:
   

Trooper Jaimie Jursevics was struck and killed by a drunk driver while investigating a minor crash on I-25, near Tomah Road, in Douglas County.

She was outside of her vehicle when she was struck by a car at approximately 8:50 pm. Trooper Jursevics succumbed to her injuries at the scene.

The driver who struck her fled the scene but was arrested a short while later by members of the Palmer Lake Marshal's Office. He was charged with DUI, careless driving resulting in death, and other charges.

Trooper Jursevics had served with the Colorado State Patrol for just under five years. She is survived by her husband and young child.










Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Colonel Scott G. Hernandez
Colorado State Patrol
700 Kipling Street
Lakewood, CO 80215

Phone: (303) 239-4532

Read more: Trooper Jaimie Jursevics


----------

